# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Altın'da korkutan senaryo

## bozok

*MB'lerin alımı altında satış sinyali mi?*

*16.12.2009 / Bloomberg / HüRRİYET GZT.*

**


*Dünyadaki merkez bankalarının yeniden altın alımına başlaması, bu metalin geçmiş performansı göz önünde bulundurulduğunda en büyük satış sinyali olabilir.*


Bloomberg'de yayımladığı bir haber analizde, dünyadaki altın rezervinin yüzde 18'ini elinde bulunduran merkez bankalarının, değerli madenin fiyatının rekor seviyeye eriştiği dönemde alıma geçtiğini belirterek satış uyarısında bulundu.

Haber analizde merkez bankalarının, bu yıl içinde 15.5 milyar tutarında 13 milyon ons altın alması beklendiğine ve bunun da 1988'den beri gerçekleşecek olan ilk net rezerv artışı olacağına dikkat çekildi.

*AYNI SEVİYEYE 15 SENEDE GELDİ*
Merkez bankaları bu şekilde net rezerv alımını en son 1988 yılında gerçekleştirmiş ancak altın fiyatları o yıl yüzde 15 değer kaybetmişti.

İsviçre ve İngiltere Merkez Bankaları'nın ellerindeki rezervler azaltmaya başlamasıyla düşen altının ons fiyatının tekrar aynı seviyelere çıkması ise 15 sene sürmüştü.

*BENZERLİKLER VAR*
Bloomberg, altında benzer durumun, değerli madenin fiyatında 1948 yılından beri en uzun soluklu yükselişi yaşandığı bu dönemde yeniden görüldüğüne dikkat çekti. Analizde, bu nedenle Hindistan, üin ve Rusya 'Merkez Bankaları'nın alımlarının önemli olduğuna vurgu yapıldı.

Analizde konuyla ilgili değerlendirmelerine yer verilen ABD yönetimin eski ekonomi danışmanlarından Peter Morici şunları kaydetti; "Merkez Bankaları yatırım yapan kurumlar değildir. [Bankaların] bu hamlesi ABD ekonomisine duyulan güvenin azalması ve doların uzun süre rezerv para olarak kullanılacak kadar dayanıklı olmasının sorgulanmasından kaynaklanıyor."

Altında benzer bir dönem de 1980 yılında yine ülkelerin altın rezervlerin artırmasıyla yaşanmış ve o yıl görülen 850 dolar seviyesi ancak 28 yıl sonra geçebilmişti.


...

----------

